# new user from belleville



## ultra_sporter (Jan 19, 2006)

Hello every body, Im a new user on archery talk and im from belleville michigan.I shoot a 2005 hoyt ultra sport.I love shooting 3D at Adams archery in milan michigan...well i dont really have a lot to say so hello every body


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT ultra_sporter. I hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

Welcome from Saline, Michigan. Enjoy the group.......
Rick


----------



## CMR (Jan 13, 2006)

Howdy!!
I'm over in Ypsi....
Shot a Reflex Grizzly and an older Darton.


----------



## jamestheron (Sep 16, 2004)

whats up kid now that you here you will never want to leave:wink: hey are you coming over for the super bowl party??


----------



## ultra_sporter (Jan 19, 2006)

yahh:beer: :faint: :RockOn: cant wait for the party,,dont care about the game i want the food and the brew


----------



## switchback0911 (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome 
Ultra


----------



## jamestheron (Sep 16, 2004)

switchback where abouts in westland??


----------



## switchback0911 (Sep 4, 2005)

Merriman And Vanborn 
By Metro Airport


----------



## ultra_sporter (Jan 19, 2006)

hey jamestheron i need to find a target bow i can finally get one now,,personal preaf another hoyt,,you know where to look can yahh help me


----------



## jamestheron (Sep 16, 2004)

LOL funny im a venoy and vanborn


----------



## ultra_sporter (Jan 19, 2006)

im from van born and haggretty:RockOn: we should meet up and go shoestin


----------



## jamestheron (Sep 16, 2004)

ultra_sporter said:


> hey jamestheron i need to find a target bow i can finally get one now,,personal preaf another hoyt,,you know where to look can yahh help me


classifieds 
dude have a hoyt fusion altratec 05 for 500.00 tyd good deal


----------



## switchback0911 (Sep 4, 2005)

my boys shoot at adams ever sat. on the youth league we are there most of day sat 
me wife and kids shoot after there youth league hope to see ya there 

:horn:  
that is way too funny we all are in a 4 mile radius of each other way cool


----------



## ultra_sporter (Jan 19, 2006)

hey jamestheron will you bow be ready in time to go shooting this week end,,hope so im going to test out a few stabilizers and look at some new sites


----------



## ultra_sporter (Jan 19, 2006)

hope we see you there switchback


----------

